# Riding Lawnmower Recommendations



## jazz lady

The old one has bit the dust and I need to buy a new one because I sure am not push-mowing it.    Any specific brands to look for?  Any specific store/dealer you can recommend?

TIA!


----------



## Dutch6

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The old one has bit the dust and I need to buy a new one because I sure am not push-mowing it.  Any specific brands to look for? Any specific store/dealer you can recommend?
> 
> TIA!


Sears


----------



## crabcake

If it's a lot of yard, consider one with cruise control and a cup holder for the spare.  

I had a troy-bilt and loved it; no problems/complaints. Ironically, I just sold it about 2 weeks ago b/c I don't have a need for a riding mower anymore.


----------



## Speedy70

John Deere from Gardiner Outdoor Products in Waldorf! 

We just bought one from there last week and it's nice.    

If you do happen to buy a John Deere, make sure it's from a JD dealer (not somewhere like Lowe's).  If you need service on it, Lowe's cannot help you, the JD dealer can.

My Dad bought a Craftsman several years ago.  He's had to work on it several times.  :junk:


----------



## jazz lady

crabcake said:
			
		

> If it's a lot of yard, consider one with cruise control and a cup holder for the spare.


It's not a lot of yard, but I have a trail to mow and it's all pretty bumpy.  I think I need a seat belt more than a cup holder.  



> I had a troy-bilt and loved it; no problems/complaints. Ironically, I just sold it about 2 weeks ago b/c I don't have a need for a riding mower anymore.


Well, it would have been a long way to ride it back from NC as I don't have a truck to haul it.    I've had/still have Troy-Bilt tillers and love them, but didn't know how good the quality of their mowers.  I've seen them sold at Lowe's so I'll have to check them out.


----------



## jazz lady

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Sears


The store in Wildewood or do you go to one up the road?


----------



## jazz lady

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> John Deere from Gardiner Outdoor Products in Waldorf!
> 
> We just bought one from there last week and it's nice.
> 
> If you do happen to buy a John Deere, make sure it's from a JD dealer (not somewhere like Lowe's).  If you need service on it, Lowe's cannot help you, the JD dealer can.
> 
> My Dad bought a Craftsman several years ago.  He's had to work on it several times.  :junk:



Waldorf is a bit far for me since I live in St. Mary's, but somebody told me to check out Carroll's Equipment in Dameron for a John Deere.  I didn't think Lowe's would be able to service it but I know of a few good repair shops around that probably could.


----------



## vanbells

I'd probably go with a John Deere since they have a good reliable name for many years.


----------



## bresamil

Jazz - Price out an Ariens from Guy Brothers Marine.  My last Ariens riding mower lasted 25 years.  Right now I'm using one I was given (can't beat free) but when it dies, I'll get another Ariens.


----------



## jazz lady

bresamil said:
			
		

> Jazz - Price out an Ariens from Guy Brothers Marine.  My last Ariens riding mower lasted 25 years.  Right now I'm using one I was given (can't beat free) but when it dies, I'll get another Ariens.



I'd like free, too, but I don't think that will happen.    Where is Guy Brothers Marine located?


----------



## vanbells

You might want to checkout the Pennysaver.  I think my roommate mentioned a couple days ago that someone was giving one away for free.


----------



## bcp

Cub Cadet.

 I figure they are ok since my brother in laws last one made it about 25 years before it crapped out on him. 
Motor still ran but all the bushings wore out and you could not steer it.... so he bought another Cub Cadet.

 My next one will be a cadet also.


 or,, look at gravely, they have some really nice machines that will turn on a dime, great for around trees and gardens.


----------



## itsbob

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The old one has bit the dust and I need to buy a new one because I sure am not push-mowing it.    Any specific brands to look for?  Any specific store/dealer you can recommend?
> 
> TIA!


Johm Deere from Carroll's Equipment.. the Lowes Aren't "real" John Deere.. A little bit more money, but weill worth it, Carrolls has an awesome service dept.. will come and pick up and deliver for services.. They'll point you to the right size tractor that you need, and JD's last FOREVER!!  We get ours serviced two times a year from them, and never have had a complaint. The bill is usually considerably less then we expected.

Lowes knock off JD tractors have to be putting a hurt on our local business, and it's a shame, people are thinking they are getting the same quality and the same service, and they aren't.  Support your local businesses.


OH, and you can get the WAY cool, 4 wheel steering on their new tractors..


----------



## bresamil

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'd like free, too, but I don't think that will happen.    Where is Guy Brothers Marine located?


They are on Rt 234 just before Clements.


----------



## Dupontster

bresamil said:
			
		

> Jazz - Price out an Ariens from Guy Brothers Marine.  My last Ariens riding mower lasted 25 years.  Right now I'm using one I was given (can't beat free) but when it dies, I'll get another Ariens.




I may be wrong but I don't think they sell Ariens anymore...On another note...If you say your yard is small, why not just get someone to cut it for you...You don't kave to worry about it and the price you are going to pay for a John Deere you could probably have it cut for 3 years or more...You wouldn't need to worry about gas, service, your time etc etc etc....


----------



## Dutch6

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The store in Wildewood or do you go to one up the road?


The store in Wildwood. See Bruce and tell him I sent you. I've had my Sears for three years now and am very happy with it. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it mows great, isn't loud, and has a bagger for leaves. Replacement parts are available at Sears. I got the 18 hp automatic and love it! If you decise to go there send me a PM and I'll get in touch with my contact.


----------



## Speedy70

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Waldorf is a bit far for me since I live in St. Mary's, but somebody told me to check out Carroll's Equipment in Dameron for a John Deere.  I didn't think Lowe's would be able to service it but I know of a few good repair shops around that probably could.



I mentioned Gardiner's because I have a relative that works there.  

Seriously though, John Deere may be a bit more pricey. But in this case, you get what you pay for!


----------



## Railroad

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The old one has bit the dust and I need to buy a new one because I sure am not push-mowing it.  Any specific brands to look for? Any specific store/dealer you can recommend?
> 
> TIA!


 
I bought a Murray at Wal-Mart (yuck) about 12 years ago and it's still going strong. I like it because it's easier to get parts for than a Craftsman (Sears) or a John Deere.  I hate to recommend Wal Mart but I do recommend a Murray.


----------



## huntr1

If you have a bumpy/rough trail to cut, make sure you get a mower with a solid cast iron front axle.  My Craftsman LT1000 has a stamped sheetmetal front axle (2 stampings that are then welded together), and it has split on one end.  The "garden" tractors @ Sears are really nice.  Much heavier duty than the LT series.  I have no complaints about my mower (can't complain about the busted weld on my axle with the way I abused my tractor over the last 3 years cutting my hilly, bumpy azz yard).  I would buy another.


----------



## huntr1

Railroad said:
			
		

> I bought a Murray at Wal-Mart (yuck) about 12 years ago and it's still going strong. I like it because it's easier to get parts for than a Craftsman (Sears) or a John Deere.  I hate to recommend Wal Mart but I do recommend a Murray.


 The Murray tractors and Craftsman tractors are both made by AYP (American Yard Products).  Same for the Bolens and Yard Machine and I believe the John Deere (at Lowes, NOT at a JD dealer).


----------



## Railroad

huntr1 said:
			
		

> The Murray tractors and Craftsman tractors are both made by AYP (American Yard Products). Same for the Bolens and Yard Machine and I believe the John Deere (at Lowes, NOT at a JD dealer).


 
No argument there, but the parts like belts and blades are different.


----------



## DoWhat

huntr1 said:
			
		

> The Murray tractors and Craftsman tractors are both made by AYP (American Yard Products).  Same for the Bolens and Yard Machine and I believe the John Deere (at Lowes, NOT at a JD dealer).


Murray went out of business.

Been trying to get brake pads for the Murray go-cart.

Craftsman


----------



## jazz lady

Thanks for all the feedback, everyone.  I definitely appreciate it.


----------



## HunterJJD

itsbob said:
			
		

> Johm Deere from Carroll's Equipment.. the Lowes Aren't "real" John Deere.. A little bit more money, but weill worth it, Carrolls has an awesome service dept.. will come and pick up and deliver for services.. They'll point you to the right size tractor that you need, and JD's last FOREVER!!  We get ours serviced two times a year from them, and never have had a complaint. The bill is usually considerably less then we expected.
> 
> Lowes knock off JD tractors have to be putting a hurt on our local business, and it's a shame, people are thinking they are getting the same quality and the same service, and they aren't.  Support your local businesses.
> 
> 
> OH, and you can get the WAY cool, 4 wheel steering on their new tractors..



Carroll's Equipment has the service contracts from the JD sold at Lowe's

Note I am not standing up for them and I am not a John Deere fan.

How can the JD's at Lowe's have the same model as the JD's at Carroll's Equipment if they are not the same?


----------



## Penn

I purchased a John Deere 16hp riding mower in 2002(used) and it has started up every time - after sitting all winter under a tarp.

Carrolls services it for me(tune up/oil change/blade sharpening). They'll even come over and pick it up for you, and return it when it's ready.

I have nothing but good comments about them.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> John Deere from Gardiner Outdoor Products in Waldorf!
> 
> We just bought one from there last week and it's nice.
> 
> If you do happen to buy a John Deere, make sure it's from a JD dealer (not somewhere like Lowe's).  If you need service on it, Lowe's cannot help you, the JD dealer can.
> 
> My Dad bought a Craftsman several years ago.  He's had to work on it several times.  :junk:




 Yes we just got a John Deere last week ourselves and it is very nice compared to other brands.


----------



## huntr1

Railroad said:
			
		

> No argument there, but the parts like belts and blades are different.


 The discharge chutes are different too.  I am dealing with that right now.  Mine got torn off by letting it rub against the house as I backed down the hill while cutting right next to the foundation.  Now I am trying to find a replacement (other than buying it from Sears) and have not been able to find one.
So yes, small parts are different, but they are still mostly the same.  Kinda like Chevy vs. Pontiac vs. Buick.


----------



## Pete

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/cat.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## itsbob

Railroad said:
			
		

> I bought a Murray at Wal-Mart (yuck) about 12 years ago and it's still going strong. I like it because it's easier to get parts for than a Craftsman (Sears) or a John Deere.  I hate to recommend Wal Mart but I do recommend a Murray.


Murray just went out of business didn't it?? John Deere parts are easy to get if you go to the right place... or online.


----------



## WHICHWAYISUP?

John Deere or Sears are the way to go. Do not buy anything from Lowes or Home Depot. Even though they may have the "John Deere, Cub Cadet, or Troy Built" names on them they are built by anther manufactue (MTD or as staded above AYP) and are not covered under the "SAID NAMES" warrenty or for any matter aknowkedeged by "SAID NAME".

Carrols Equipment all the way


----------



## itsbob

HunterJJD said:
			
		

> Carroll's Equipment has the service contracts from the JD sold at Lowe's
> 
> Note I am not standing up for them and I am not a John Deere fan.
> 
> How can the JD's at Lowe's have the same model as the JD's at Carroll's Equipment if they are not the same?


Check out the model numbers.. they aren't the same.. The ones at Lowes are like 110, 116, they all begin with one.  Even the largest tractor in Lowes is like 119.. 

We noticed at Home Depot in Bowie.. they were EXACTLY like the Husquavarna (I think), all the way down to the same drink holder, but in any case, they are a licensed product built by another tractor company.  Nothing on them is the same as a John Deere bought at a dealer.  Transmission, Blade clutch, engine layout, fuel tank, deck raiser.. it's all different.


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/cat.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


This would cut my mowing time by a little bit..


----------



## Speedy70

itsbob said:
			
		

> This would cut my mowing time by a little bit..



Heck, it would flatten the grass so it wouldn't need cutting anyway.


----------



## huntr1

itsbob said:
			
		

> Murray just went out of business didn't it?? John Deere parts are easy to get if you go to the right place... or online.


 AYP must have canceled the manufacturer name, like Daimler-Chrysler killing off the Plymouth brand.


----------



## huntr1

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Murray went out of business.
> 
> Been trying to get brake pads for the Murray go-cart.
> 
> Craftsman


 Can you give me any more info on the brake parts you are looking for?  I may be able to find them via some other forums I am on.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Cub Cadet  

  Bought one 2 years ago this month from Hugh Gardiner in Faulkner, LT1018 42inch cut, has been a workhorse, been using it to cut grass commerically now for 2 years with no problems, use it at least 3 times a week to do jobs.  My son bought a Troy Built basically same features at about $300 more at the same time, has had several problems, he wishes he had gotten the Cadet.


----------



## huntr1

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The old one has bit the dust and I need to buy a new one because I sure am not push-mowing it.    Any specific brands to look for?  Any specific store/dealer you can recommend?
> 
> TIA!


 I just bought another rider yesterday.  Going to pick it up tonight I guess.  1972 Sears Suburban 12 w/ 42" cutting deck.

This is more than just a riding mower though.  This thing is heavy duty in every sense of the phrase.  1/4" thick steel frame, 2 speed rearend, 3 forward & 1 reverse in the tranny (combined with the 2 in the rear, that makes 6 forward and 2 reverse gears).  I currently have its little brother, a 1968 Sears Custom 10XL.  I used the Custom to pull my boat around the yard (try pulling a 20' boat with a new 10 hp riding mower, not gonna happen), it had no problems doing it.  I already have a 3 point hitch with a plow for the garden for these tractors, and a dozer blade for the Custom that I will try to adapt to fit the Suburban.  Gonna pull the ag style tires off the Custom and put them on the Suburban.  Now if I could only find a front end loader for the Suburban for under $800.00, I'd be in hog heaven.


----------



## huntr1

I just realized something.  Once I bring this "new" tractor home, I will have 6 mowers/tractors.  3 push mowers (1 Murray highwheel [needs carb cleaning], 1 1993 Lawnboy 2 cycle [won't fire for some reason, gonna fix it eventually], and 1 2005 self propelled highwheel [current mower of choice]. 3 riders, 1968 Sears Custom 10XL Garden Tractor [no mower deck], 1 1972 Sears Suburban 12 Garden Tractor and 1 2002 Craftsman LT1000 riding mower.  Thank goodness I have the barn to park all this crap under.

Jazz, want to borrow one until you can get a new one?


----------



## crabcake

Don't forget about the snapper.


----------



## jazz lady

huntr1 said:
			
		

> I just realized something.  Once I bring this "new" tractor home, I will have 6 mowers/tractors.  3 push mowers (1 Murray highwheel [needs carb cleaning], 1 1993 Lawnboy 2 cycle [won't fire for some reason, gonna fix it eventually], and 1 2005 self propelled highwheel [current mower of choice]. 3 riders, 1968 Sears Custom 10XL Garden Tractor [no mower deck], 1 1972 Sears Suburban 12 Garden Tractor and 1 2002 Craftsman LT1000 riding mower.  Thank goodness I have the barn to park all this crap under.
> 
> Jazz, want to borrow one until you can get a new one?



  Thanks, but I'll be getting one this weekend come hell or high water.  

Thanks everybody for all the suggestions!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## huntr1

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I'll be getting one this weekend come hell or high water.


 No high water PLEASE!  Son #1 has First Communion on Saturday morning, then we are going to the grand opening of Camp Snyder (Cub Scout overnight camp in Virginia) that afternoon/evening.  No raining allowed Thursday, Saturday or Sunday TYVM!


			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

>


The wife is gonna start calling me Sanford before too much longer the way I am accumulating "junk".


----------



## Gemmi

HunterJJD said:
			
		

> Carroll's Equipment has the service contracts from the JD sold at Lowe's
> 
> Note I am not standing up for them and I am not a John Deere fan.
> 
> How can the JD's at Lowe's have the same model as the JD's at Carroll's Equipment if they are not the same?




We bought a John Deere from Lowe's about 2 months ago.Believe it or not,it has the Carroll's Equipment tag on it.Also Carroll's is the one who is supposed to service it.


----------



## sanchezf

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Waldorf is a bit far for me since I live in St. Mary's, but somebody told me to check out Carroll's Equipment in Dameron for a John Deere.  I didn't think Lowe's would be able to service it but I know of a few good repair shops around that probably could.




Carroll's Equipment is where we purchased our John Deere.  When it did have a problem we called them up and they came and picked it up from our house and dropped it back off when repaired.  This is a normal part of there service..

Wonderful Company


----------



## ylexot

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It's not a lot of yard, but I have a trail to mow and it's all pretty bumpy.  I think I need a seat belt more than a cup holder.


Here's another option since you're working on bumpy trails...get a four wheeler and a tow-behind mower.  Then the four wheeler takes the bumps instead of you and you get some added versatility.


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:
			
		

> Here's another option since you're working on bumpy trails...get a four wheeler and a tow-behind mower.  Then the four wheeler takes the bumps instead of you and you get some added versatility.


I actually REALLY like this idea.. then you have an ATV to play with on the week-ends too.. and with the current attachments, there isn't anything a lawn tractor can do that an ATV can't..


----------



## Speedy70

itsbob said:
			
		

> I actually REALLY like this idea.. then you have an ATV to play with on the week-ends too.. and with the current attachments, there isn't anything a lawn tractor can do that an ATV can't..



My Dad used his ATV with a blade on front to spread our driveway millings.  It saved us a bunch of time and money (we didn't have to rent a Bobcat)!


----------



## Pete

huntr1 said:
			
		

> I just realized something.  Once I bring this "new" tractor home, I will have 6 mowers/tractors.  3 push mowers (1 Murray highwheel [needs carb cleaning], 1 1993 Lawnboy 2 cycle [won't fire for some reason, gonna fix it eventually], and 1 2005 self propelled highwheel [current mower of choice]. 3 riders, 1968 Sears Custom 10XL Garden Tractor [no mower deck], 1 1972 Sears Suburban 12 Garden Tractor and 1 2002 Craftsman LT1000 riding mower.  Thank goodness I have the barn to park all this crap under.
> 
> Jazz, want to borrow one until you can get a new one?


All you need is a handful of illegal aliens and you got yourself a law care business.


----------



## Speedy70

Pete said:
			
		

> All you need is a handful of illegal aliens and you got yourself a lawN care business.



:fixed:


----------



## jazz lady

ylexot said:
			
		

> Here's another option since you're working on bumpy trails...get a four wheeler and a tow-behind mower.  Then the four wheeler takes the bumps instead of you and you get some added versatility.



Unfortunately, I have a limited budget and that's a little more than I want to spend.  But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jazz lady

*Well, wish me luck...*

I'm off tomorrow and going searching for a new riding mower.    Thanks to everyone for all the great (and not so great) suggestions.  I really appreciate it all.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm off tomorrow and going searching for a new riding mower.    Thanks to everyone for all the great (and not so great) suggestions.  I really appreciate it all.


Good luck I have a Craftsman form Sears.  Not the cheapest, not the most expensive.  Starts everytime, cuts grass, can't expect much more than that. :shrug:  Sear carries all the attachments you could want for it too.  I got a bagger for mine thinking it would make quick work of leaves...wasted money.  It picks up leaves alright, it fills the hopper in about 4 minutes.  I spent more time going to dump it.

Sometimes Sears has a special and you can get a cheapo utility trailer for free.  It is not a bad trailer, but if you buy a trailer go BIG.  Mine is too small, I am planning on converting it into the Binford 5000 mega trailer this year.

While you are there pick up an extra set of blades for the mower deck.  Especially if you have rocks or tree stumps because you will forget and hit one.  A bent blade will shake the hell out of you and dig up the ground.

Also if not out of your price range try to find one with a pressurized oil system.  You can tell because they have car type oil filters, not pressurized have no filter.

Other than that is is pretty simple.  Start it, mow, put it away.  No need in getting too fancy.


----------



## FromTexas

Don't forget to get lessons on riding lawnmowers from Mike.


----------



## Pete

Or she could just sweet talk boy into bringing my mower over and mowing when it needs it.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Good luck I have a Craftsman form Sears.  Not the cheapest, not the most expensive.  Starts everytime, cuts grass, can't expect much more than that. :shrug:  Sear carries all the attachments you could want for it too.  I got a bagger for mine thinking it would make quick work of leaves...wasted money.  It picks up leaves alright, it fills the hopper in about 4 minutes.  I spent more time going to dump it.


That's all I need is something basic.  Cut the grass and mulch the leaves if needed.



> Sometimes Sears has a special and you can get a cheapo utility trailer for free.  It is not a bad trailer, but if you buy a trailer go BIG.  Mine is too small, I am planning on converting it into the Binford 5000 mega trailer this year.


I have a small Rubbermaid trailer already, so I don't need one.  It's a good size for what I need to do.



> While you are there pick up an extra set of blades for the mower deck.  Especially if you have rocks or tree stumps because you will forget and hit one.  A bent blade will shake the hell out of you and dig up the ground.


Not too many rocks nor tree stumps, but the ground is very uneven and I'm sure the blades will be eating dirt once in awhile.



> Also if not out of your price range try to find one with a pressurized oil system.  You can tell because they have car type oil filters, not pressurized have no filter.


Okay, I'll look for that.



> Other than that is is pretty simple.  Start it, mow, put it away.  No need in getting too fancy.


That's it.  I just need basic function and something that is reliable.    Thanks for the help.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Don't forget to get lessons on riding lawnmowers from Mike.


  No, lawn mower bucking bronc contests are NOT in my future.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's all I need is something basic.  Cut the grass and mulch the leaves if needed.
> 
> 
> I have a small Rubbermaid trailer already, so I don't need one.  It's a good size for what I need to do.
> 
> 
> Not too many rocks nor tree stumps, but the ground is very uneven and I'm sure the blades will be eating dirt once in awhile.
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll look for that.
> 
> 
> That's it.  I just need basic function and something that is reliable.    Thanks for the help.


If you need a MAN tomorrow (for the mower deal) Call me, I will be at work.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Or she could just sweet talk boy into bringing my mower over and mowing when it needs it.


That's an awful long drive for a kid to make on a mower just to mow my lawn.  Probably illegal, too.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That's an awful long drive for a kid to make on a mower just to mow my lawn.  Probably illegal, too.


psssst we have a truck and trailer too.  But he does go to him moms in the summer and I would end up doing it.  Nothing good can come from me riding around, shirt off, glistening with sweat around your yard.


----------



## FromTexas

Pete said:
			
		

> If you need a MAN tomorrow (for the mower deal) Call me, I will be at work.




Swoooon! You can pick up my lawn mower for me from Lowe's, too.  My little car just can't handle it, manly man!


----------



## Pete

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Swoooon! You can pick up my lawn mower for me from Lowe's, too.  My little car just can't handle it, manly man!


I will but my trailer wil not be back until Sunday.  It is in Florida right now.


----------



## Pete

Jazz, you too.  If you can wait until Sunday don't pay delivery.  I can get it and drop it off.


----------



## FromTexas

Pete said:
			
		

> I will but my trailer wil not be back until Sunday.  It is in Florida right now.



Its in a box.  Push lawnmower.  Could fit in a pick-up.  The box just won't fit in my trunk.  Plus the two barstools...


----------



## Pete

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Its in a box.  Push lawnmower.  Could fit in a pick-up.  The box just won't fit in my trunk.  Plus the two barstools...


Ahhhh not a problem, tomorow?


----------



## FromTexas

Pete said:
			
		

> Ahhhh not a problem, tomorow?



PMing you...


----------



## Nickel

FromTexas said:
			
		

> You can pick up my lawn mower for me from Lowe's, too.


:sleuth:


----------



## FromTexas

Nickel said:
			
		

> :sleuth:



Don't worry.  I will pay for services rendered.... I got a purdy dress.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> psssst we have a truck and trailer too.  But he does go to him moms in the summer and I would end up doing it.  Nothing good can come from me riding around, shirt off, glistening with sweat around your yard.



  I'll bet something good could come of it.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Jazz, you too.  If you can wait until Sunday don't pay delivery.  I can get it and drop it off.


Thank you.    Yes, I can wait until Sunday.  The grass won't be THAT much taller in two days.  At least I hope.


----------



## Ernie

Simplicitys are good lawn tractors.


----------



## huntr1

FromTexas said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  I will pay for services rendered.... I got a purdy dress.


 But is it rasberry color?  You know he only likes rasberry.


----------



## huntr1

I picked up my "new" tractor on Tuesday night.  Charged the battery overnight and it started right up Wed. night.  Cut the grass with it, just to try out the deck.  Works great.  Since I don't plan to keep the deck on it, and don't care about it, when I was cutting I decided to not steer around the dead cherry tree in the front yard.  Ran over it (3" diameter trunk).  Mower didn't even notice it as it cut right thru it.


----------



## FromTexas

huntr1 said:
			
		

> But is it rasberry color?  You know he only likes rasberry.



No, but I got a raspberry shaped birthmark on my...


----------



## huntr1

FromTexas said:
			
		

> No, but I got a raspberry shaped birthmark on my...


 TMI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

*Thank you all...*

for the wonderful suggestions and help.  

I looked at Lowe's, Carroll's Equipment, and Sears and wound up getting a Craftsman from Sears.  I'm now the proud owner of a YS4500 20 HP with a 42" deck and hydrostatic drive.  

A great big thank you to Pete for helping me pick it out, then picking it up at the store and delivering it, setting it up, and mowing most of my lawn to test it out -- twice -- in the rain, no less.    You are the best, Pete.   

Now can I please DRIVE it?


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> for the wonderful suggestions and help.
> 
> I looked at Lowe's, Carroll's Equipment, and Sears and wound up getting a Craftsman from Sears.  I'm now the proud owner of a YS4500 20 HP with a 42" deck and hydrostatic drive.
> 
> A great big thank you to Pete for helping me pick it out, then picking it up at the store and delivering it, setting it up, and mowing most of my lawn to test it out -- twice -- in the rain, no less.    You are the best, Pete.
> 
> Now can I please DRIVE it?



It looked nice.  Made my new one look puny


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> It looked nice.  Made my new one look puny.



  Someday you'll have a REAL lawn and need that much mower.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Someday you'll have a REAL lawn and need that much mower.



  My mower is too much for the lawn I have now.  

I linked mine in a bit late.  You already posted.


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> My mower is too much for the lawn I have now.
> 
> I linked mine in a bit late.  You already posted.



uttputtputt: vs. :vroomvroomvroom:


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> uttputtputt: vs. :vroomvroomvroom:



That's okay.  I have a peener and you don't.  So ...


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> That's okay.  I have a peener and you don't.  So ...


  I guess you have to compensate however you can.


----------



## FromTexas

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I guess you have to compensate however you can.



 

At least I can write... in the... smow.... 

Meamie! I'm taking my toy and going home!


----------



## jazz lady

FromTexas said:
			
		

> At least I can write... in the... smow....


I can too.  One big dot.  



> Meamie! I'm taking my toy and going home!


My "toy" is already home.


----------



## outofkash

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The old one has bit the dust and I need to buy a new one because I sure am not push-mowing it.    Any specific brands to look for?  Any specific store/dealer you can recommend?
> 
> TIA!



WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T GET ONE AT SEARS!


----------



## jazz lady

outofkash said:
			
		

> WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T GET ONE AT SEARS!



  Too late, sis.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Too late, sis.


Ooooh you are not going to blame Sears because your friend drove over something that broke the belt on it's first cutting job, are you...


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Too late, sis.


Is that thing back in action yet?


----------



## DoWhat

Pete said:
			
		

> Is that thing back in action yet?


I thought you were suppose to fix it?


----------



## Pete

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I thought you were suppose to fix it?


I was busy last weekend, she said her friend was going to fix it, she never called.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ooooh you are not going to blame Sears because your friend drove over something that broke the belt on it's first cutting job, are you...


Yes, I am.  For as much as I paid for that thing, it shouldn't have broken the belt going through thick grass.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Is that thing back in action yet?



No.  My friend's boyfriend didn't get the chance to fix it nor have I had the time to go to Sears.


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No.  My friend's boyfriend didn't get the chance to fix it nor have I had the time to go to Sears.


Why didn't you call me?
I can fix it tomorrow.

PM me the make and model #. I can stop by on my way home.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Why didn't you call me?
> I can fix it tomorrow.
> 
> PM me the make and model #. I can stop by on my way home.


I'll bet you are quite capable...


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'll bet you are quite capable...


Is he jamming?


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Is he jamming?


He came in only go grab a plate of food and has been out there jamming the rest of the time... he's in heaven...


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> He came in only go grab a plate of food and has been out there jamming the rest of the time... he's in heaven...


  You did good.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Why didn't you call me?
> I can fix it tomorrow.
> 
> PM me the make and model #. I can stop by on my way home.



I won't be home tomorrow night.  Tuesday work?


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I won't be home tomorrow night.  Tuesday work?


Do you have the replacement belt.
Tuesday will work for me.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I won't be home tomorrow night.  Tuesday work?


Watch out for plumbers crack.


----------



## bcp

Pete said:
			
		

> Watch out for plumbers crack.


 could be worse,, could be plumbers goop


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Do you have the replacement belt.
> Tuesday will work for me.


I can get one tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Watch out for plumbers crack.


Damn.  Spoil my fantasy, why don't you?


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I can get one tomorrow at lunch.


What time do you want me over?


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> What time do you want me over?


I'll be home around 6.  Any time after that is good.


----------



## jazz lady

*Thank you, DoWhat*

The belt has been replaced and installed correctly this time.    Thanks for coming over and taking care of it for me.  I'd say I owe you one, but you had six when you left here.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The belt has been replaced and installed correctly this time.    Thanks for coming over and taking care of it for me.  I'd say I owe you one, but you had six when you left here.


Was it broken?


----------



## Pete

It seemed awful tight when I started it up.  I figured it would loosen up with use.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> Was it broken?



Oh, it was definitely broken and is now in the trash can.  All that was holding it together was the fabric covering.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> It seemed awful tight when I started it up.  I figured it would loosen up with use.


It was tight because they didn't thread it through the guides like they should have.  Dingbats.


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The belt has been replaced and installed correctly this time.    Thanks for coming over and taking care of it for me.  I'd say I owe you one, but you had six when you left here.


YW, young lady.
If you ever have anymore problems, I'm only minutes away.


----------



## DoWhat

Pete said:
			
		

> It seemed awful tight when I started it up.  I figured it would loosen up with use.


It has a hard time starting when it's cold.


----------



## Pete

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It was tight because they didn't thread it through the guides like they should have.  Dingbats.


Ahhhhh probably rubbed in half.


----------



## Pete

DoWhat said:
			
		

> It has a hard time starting when it's cold.


It started a little hard when I unloaded it.  It was brand new so I figured it would when it got full of fuel.

Then we put the "mystery gas" in it and it started but ran like crap.  I went back out and drained the "mystery gas", drained the fuel filter out and put in fresh fuel.  It started right up and ran fine.


----------



## DoWhat

Pete said:
			
		

> It started a little hard when I unloaded it.  It was brand new so I figured it would when it got full of fuel.
> 
> Then we put the "mystery gas" in it and it started but ran like crap.  I went back out and drained the "mystery gas", drained the fuel filter out and put in fresh fuel.  It started right up and ran fine.


After it started, it ran great.


----------



## Pete

DoWhat said:
			
		

> After it started, it ran great.


I am sure with regular use it will get better.


----------



## DoWhat

Pete said:
			
		

> I am sure with regular use it will get better.


Concur.


----------



## Pete

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Concur.


Thank you Doctor.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> YW, young lady.
> If you ever have anymore problems, I'm only minutes away.



I'm making a list now.  

I just saw this and immediately thought of you.  Dreams DO come true  :


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm making a list now.
> 
> I just saw this and immediately thought of you.  Dreams DO come true  :


----------



## Speedy70

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> John Deere from Gardiner Outdoor Products in Waldorf!
> 
> We just bought one from there last week and it's nice.
> 
> If you do happen to buy a John Deere, make sure it's from a JD dealer (not somewhere like Lowe's).  If you need service on it, Lowe's cannot help you, the JD dealer can.
> 
> My Dad bought a Craftsman several years ago.  He's had to work on it several times.  :junk:


----------



## jazz lady

Speedy70 said:
			
		

>


I know, I know, I know.


----------



## itsbob

We just bought our new one today.. $$$$

<img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/media/images/product/2305_CUT_403907_1col.jpg">


----------



## jazz lady

itsbob said:
			
		

> We just bought our new one today.. $$$$
> 
> <img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/media/images/product/2305_CUT_403907_1col.jpg">



Holy crap, that's a hell of a machine.    Want to bring it over to my yard and try it out?


----------



## itsbob

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that's a hell of a machine.    Want to bring it over to my yard and try it out?


Our yard needs mowed now, but waiting until they deliver it tomorrow to see how well it works.  GOing to break it in right. Salesman thinks we can cut our mow time down to an hour, from >3 hours.. we shall see!


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> We just bought our new one today.. $$$$
> 
> <img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/media/images/product/2305_CUT_403907_1col.jpg">


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/2305_CUT_403907_1col2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>Fixed


----------



## itsbob

3 cylinder Diesel.. rear PTO, Front Loader.. 62" mulch deck.. brush guard (I broke the hood on the one we have now on a Crepe Myrtle).. Roll Bar.. 4WD.. no AC though the bastiges..


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> 3 cylinder Diesel.. rear PTO, Front Loader.. 62" mulch deck.. brush guard (I broke the hood on the one we have now on a Crepe Myrtle).. Roll Bar.. 4WD.. no AC though the bastiges..


Arrrrgh arrgghhhh arrrrughhhhh 

Why the front loader though?   Ah snow removal


----------



## mrweb

itsbob said:
			
		

> John Deere from Carroll's Equipment.. ..


----------



## BadGirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Fixed


 
OR...

<img src="http://www.oliepeil.nl/archief/John_Deere_BMW.jpg">


----------



## Pete

BadGirl said:
			
		

> OR...
> 
> <img src="http://www.oliepeil.nl/archief/John_Deere_BMW.jpg">


----------



## BadGirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Arrrrgh arrgghhhh arrrrughhhhh
> 
> Why the front loader though?  Ah snow removal


 
Snow, Mulch, Top Soil..

Dirty Diaper Disposal..


----------



## Ken King

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Snow, Mulch, Top Soil..
> 
> Dirty Diaper Disposal..


 Don't forget that you can use it for irritating neighbor planting and making kid traps too.


----------



## Speedy70

BadGirl said:
			
		

> OR...
> 
> <img src="http://www.oliepeil.nl/archief/John_Deere_BMW.jpg">



OMG Thank you for posting this picture!  I can't wait to show it to my Dad!


----------



## Ernie

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I'll be getting one this weekend come hell or high water.
> 
> Thanks everybody for all the suggestions!  I really appreciate it.




Jazz, 
Was this you bring home your new lawn tractor?


----------



## jazz lady

Ernie said:
			
		

> Jazz,
> Was this you bring home your new lawn tractor?



  No, fortunately I have a little better sense than that.  At least I hope.


----------

